# Emma Watson topless @ Ibiza 129x MQ



## HansN (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## HansN (24 Juli 2022)

+29x


----------



## Punisher (24 Juli 2022)

meeeega Pics


----------



## ZolliMin (24 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Toschi_83 (24 Juli 2022)

Wahnsinn. Vielen Dank.


----------



## stuftuf (24 Juli 2022)

super Qualität! Merci


----------



## Austin (24 Juli 2022)

Danke für topless Emma ohne störendes Wasserzeichen.


----------



## meisterrubie (24 Juli 2022)

HansN schrieb:


> +29x


Gigantisch Vielen, Vielen Dank


----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2022)

Ahhh endlich. Vielen lieben Dank! ❣️


----------



## ShadowDuke (24 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für die top Bilder


----------



## khashoggi (24 Juli 2022)

Leider nur AI-upscales der kleinen Vorschaubilder ohne Wasserzeichen. Die echten HQs lassen weiter auf sich warten...


----------



## Warhawk987 (24 Juli 2022)

Egal wie warm oder schwül es draußen auch ist, jetzt ist es garantiert doppelt so warm.

Danke für Emma ohne Wasserzeichen.


----------



## tom62tom (24 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für Emmas Ausflug ans Wasser.


----------



## ukphil (24 Juli 2022)

Thanks for Emma 😀


----------



## pokalheld (24 Juli 2022)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Maev (24 Juli 2022)

Wow schöne Bilder von Emma.


----------



## hansfrost (25 Juli 2022)

Ganz tolle Fotos! Wenn Lord Voldemort die gesehen hätte, hätte er andere Ambitionen gehabt ...


----------



## Millvanca (25 Juli 2022)

Vielen dank!


----------



## deaman (25 Juli 2022)

khashoggi schrieb:


> Leider nur AI-upscales der kleinen Vorschaubilder ohne Wasserzeichen. Die echten HQs lassen weiter auf sich warten...


Danke für die Bilder, aber weil einige ein wenig unscharf wirken oder die Haare komisch wirken, war es leider auch mein erste Vermutung das da nur was AI skaliert und manipuliert wurde.

Edit: Im Vergleich mit größeren Tagged Bildern scheint die AI auch ihre Ohringe wegzuzaubern und ihre Nasenspitze und Nippel wirken manchmal komisch.


----------



## Stockingfan23 (25 Juli 2022)

Tolle Figur die Emma


----------



## poulton55 (25 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## helicopter (25 Juli 2022)

Danke schön


----------



## romanderl (25 Juli 2022)

Danke für Emma!


----------



## jamesb (25 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für Emma


----------



## DDYYY (25 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank. Was ein Traum!


----------



## kinoo (25 Juli 2022)

Thank you very much for this wonder.


----------



## profaneproject (25 Juli 2022)

_*Cheers & Thanks for Emma Watson !!*_


----------



## 6god (25 Juli 2022)

Alles klar, oder?


----------



## 6god (25 Juli 2022)

Alles klar, oder?


----------



## balu12 (25 Juli 2022)

sehr schön, danke


----------



## clafis71 (25 Juli 2022)

Wieder ein Schritt ans Ziel, die Upscales machen schon richtig Laune! Besten Dank für die Posts!  

Daumendrücken, dass die HQ auch noch irgendwann kommen!


----------



## PaulsGT (25 Juli 2022)

Amazing....Thank you!


----------



## skyman61 (25 Juli 2022)

mega bilder


----------



## Djtest (25 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## leuchtturm (25 Juli 2022)

Besten Dank!


----------



## deaman (26 Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein Horrorvergleich wie die AI da auf machen Bildern leider ihr Gesicht verunstaltet hat.
Links Bild12 oben aus AI Bilderset, rechts das Nr.24 aus dem qualitativ guten Tagged Bilderset das fappening blog Forum jetzt gepostet hat:



Im AI Bild links hat sie zwei Augen die man nicht sehen sollte, dafür aber keinen Mund und kein Kinn.


----------



## khashoggi (26 Juli 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Horrorvergleich wie die AI da auf machen Bildern leider ihr Gesicht verunstaltet hat.
> [...]


Ja, wenn die Vorlage zu klein ist, kann auch die beste AI nichts machen, und 200x300 Pixel ist halt doch sehr klein.
Die etwas größeren Bilder mit Tag gibt's übrigens schon länger hier: https://www.celebboard.net/threads/emma-watson-ibiza-11-06-22-51x-topless-lq-tagged.866471/
Und die wenigen Bilder ohne Tag und in vernünftiger Qualität (auch ohne AI) hier: https://www.celebboard.net/threads/emma-watson-oben-ohne-im-urlaub-am-strand-x9.859931/


----------



## deaman (26 Juli 2022)

khashoggi schrieb:


> Die etwas größeren Bilder ...


Die neuen, tagged Bilder von fap die ich erwähnt habe sind aber mit so 930x1400 Pixel größer und besser (falls die nicht auch irgendwie heimlich skaliert haben). Abgesehen von den ersten paar Scan Bildern haben diese fap Bilder wohl bisher beste Qualität, sogar besser als die obigen AI.
Und könntest du bitte aus deinem Zitat mein Bild entfernen falls ich es hier mal entfernen oder noch ändern will.


----------



## khashoggi (26 Juli 2022)

deaman schrieb:


> Die neuen, tagged Bilder von fap die ich erwähnt habe sind aber mit so 930x1400 Pixel größer und besser (falls die nicht auch irgendwie heimlich skaliert haben). Abgesehen von den ersten paar Scan Bildern haben diese fap Bilder wohl bisher beste Qualität, sogar besser als die obigen AI.


Die haben in der Tat skaliert. Die Originale von der Agentur sind 700px an der jeweils längeren Seite. Aber liefern der AI halt schon mehr Infos, deshalb fällt's da nicht mehr so auf.


----------



## maddog (26 Juli 2022)

für die tollen Bilder von Emma.


----------



## agent_smith (26 Juli 2022)

vielen dank


----------



## Lupo78 (27 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## cinema12de (27 Juli 2022)

WOW !!!! Vielen Dank für die Bilder von Emma !!!!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (27 Juli 2022)

Grossartige Frau!


----------



## nixxx (29 Juli 2022)

Danke für die Bilderserie von Emma.


----------



## Kai1234 (30 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## aut-665 (30 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## willis (3 Aug. 2022)

Warten auf HQ ...

bis dahin erst mal


----------



## oblx (3 Aug. 2022)

Danke sehr!


----------



## Thomdril (3 Aug. 2022)

Danke für Emma!


----------



## heto (4 Aug. 2022)

Danke!


----------



## flair0310 (4 Aug. 2022)

Dankschön! Tolle Bilder


----------



## Wombaz (4 Aug. 2022)

Immer ziehen alle auf Ibiza blank. Gut so.


----------



## cellophan (6 Aug. 2022)

Ein Traum wird wahr


----------



## Alex1411 (6 Aug. 2022)

Sensationell, tausend Dank


----------



## Oberschwabe (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Dendy_1 (10 Sep. 2022)

Whouw - vielen dank.


----------



## wern731 (26 Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank für Emma!


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Nov. 2022)

No need for a bikini top.


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Nov. 2022)

Wombaz schrieb:


> Immer ziehen alle auf Ibiza blank. Gut so.


Auf Ibiza braucht frau definitiv kein Oberteil.
☀️


----------



## Toraan2003 (18 Nov. 2022)

Bin einfach immer am falschen Strand..


----------

